# Greenpeace: «Δώσε 10 ευρώ μηνιαίως αλλιώς δεν θέλουμε τα λεφτά σου»;



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2014)

Μου χτύπησε την πόρτα μια γλυκύτατη νεαρή κυρία που ήταν εθελόντρια της Greenpeace. Αφού μου έδειξε διάφορα έγγραφα, ταυτότητες και λοιπά, μου ζήτησε να στηρίξω οικονομικά την Greenpeace με κάποιο μηνιαίο ποσό. Είπα, εντάξει, δέχομαι να δίνω 5 ευρώ τον μήνα. Και εκεί κολλήσαμε! Μου είπε ότι το ελάχιστο ποσό είναι 10 ευρώ, δεν προβλέπονται 5 ευρώ. Εγώ τα στύλωσα βέβαια, για ευνόητους λόγους: "Δεν μας κάνει η προσφορά σου επειδή είναι κάτω από 10 ευρώ και βάλ' την εκεί που νομίζεις"; Η κοπέλα αναγκάστηκε να πάρει τηλέφωνο τον προϊστάμενό της για να επαληθεύσει ότι αυτή είναι η πολιτική τους, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Κι έτσι αποχαιρετιστήκαμε, χωρίς να γίνω συνδρομήτρια και υποστηρίκτρια της Greeenpeace. Να σημειώσω ότι η κοπέλα δεν επρόκειτο να πάρει χρήματα, απλώς συμπλήρωνε την αίτηση.

Το μυστήριο πυκνώνει όμως όταν μπεις στην ιστοσελίδα, όπου βλέπεις καθαρά ότι μπορείς να δώσεις οποιοδήποτε ποσό, χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό προς τα κάτω.




Τους έχω στείλει email και περιμένω απάντηση.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι απλά είπαν σε αυτούς που πάνε πόρτα- πόρτα ότι για να πληρωθούν/ ξαναπροσληφτούν/ οτιδήποτε, θα πρέπει να τους φέρουν Χ πελάτες με 10 ευρώ ελάχιστο το μήνα. 
Μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος, π.χ. η τράπεζά τους τους χρεώνει για ποσά κάτω των 10 ευρώ το μήνα. 

Θα μπορούσαν βέβαια να έχουν εναλλακτική λύση, 5x12= 60, κάντε μας μια δωρεά 60 ευρώ μια κι έξω και δεν σαν ενοχλούμε ξανά για δωρεές για ένα χρόνο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2014)

Κι αυτό θα δεχόμουν να το κάνω. Χρέωση 60 ευρώ ετησίως ή από 30 ευρώ το εξάμηνο. Όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς και όλα τα ποσά προσφέρει η ιστοσελίδα, αλλά η κοπέλα δεν συζήτησε κανέναν άλλον τρόπο παρά μόνο μηνιαία συνδρομή 10 ευρώ και άνω. Αν ο λόγος είναι ότι η κοπέλα που πάει πόρτα-πόρτα πρέπει να φέρει τουλάχιστον 10 ευρώ (μηνιαίως) από κάθε πελάτη για να της δώσουν προμήθεια, ντροπή τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2014)

Ήμουν χρόνια συνδρομητής της Greenpeace (ακόμη μου στέλνουν τα έντυπά τους) και η συνδρομή μου ήταν ετήσια (45 ευρώ). Η συνδρομή δεν άλλαξε ποτέ προς τα πάνω, αλλά ήταν σε μια εποχή που τα 45 ευρώ ήταν περισσότερα από τα σημερινά 60 (2003). Ήμουν συνδρομητής κάπου ως το 2008, οπότε και ο λογαριασμός που έπαιρναν με αυτόματη εντολή άδειασε. Απ' όσο θυμάμαι, τα έντυπά τους έγραφαν καθαρά ότι αυτή ήταν η ελάχιστη συνδρομή. Δεν υπήρχε επιλογή για κάτι λιγότερο, πιθανώς εξαιτίας του τρόπου που λειτουργεί η τραπεζική εντολή. Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο ελάχιστο ποσό κάτω απ' το οποίο δεν αναλαμβάνει η τράπεζα να δώσει πάγια εντολή. Εντελώς υποθετικά το λέω αυτό, δεν γνωρίζω τι συμβαίνει με τις ελληνικές τράπεζες, θυμάμαι όμως ότι αυτή ήταν η εξήγηση που μου έδωσε ένα άλλο φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα στην Αγγλία (όπου η ελάχιστη συνεισφορά ήταν 10 λίρες τον μήνα).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι τα παιδιά που αναζητούν συνδρομές είναι εθελοντές, όχι υπάλληλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2014)

Τα δέχομαι όλα αυτά που λες, Έλλη, αλλά έρχονται σε σύγκρουση μ' αυτά που γράφει η ιστοσελίδα τους, όπου μπορείς όχι μόνο να δώσεις 5 ευρώ το μήνα, αλλά δίνουν και την επιλογή να διαλέξεις εσύ το ποσό. Αν τώρα στην ιστοσελίδα μπορείς να δώσεις 5 ευρώ, αλλά όταν σου στείλουν εθελοντή ζητάνε 10 ευρώ επειδή έχουν έξοδα, είναι απαράδεκτο. Επειδή δεν σου προσφέρουν καμιά υπηρεσία, αντίθετα ζητάνε τη δική σου συνδρομή για να προωθήσουν το έργο τους. Άρα έπρεπε να λένε "Ακόμα και ένα ευρώ αν μπορείτε να διαθέσετε, είναι καλοδεχούμενο."


----------



## crystal (Jun 14, 2014)

Επειδή είχα δουλέψει στην Greenpeace το καλοκαίρι που τελείωσα το Λύκειο (όχι πόρτα-πόρτα αλλά στην πλατεία Αριστοτέλους), αν θυμάμαι καλά ο λόγος για το ελάχιστο ποσό ήταν η τραπεζική προμήθεια. Πάντως σίγουρα πληρωνόμασταν φιξ κι όχι με βάση τις συνδρομές που έφερνε ο καθένας. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν τώρα το έχουν αλλάξει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2014)

Κι εγώ από κοπέλα στην Αριστοτέλους γράφτηκα. :)

Διόρθωση για το περί Αγγλίας, του άλλου ιδρύματος (mencap). Κοίταξα τις συναλλαγές μου και είδα ότι ήταν 8 λίρες, όχι 10.


----------



## crystal (Jun 14, 2014)

Χα! Έλλη, πες μου χρονιά και κούφανέ με. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2014)

Θα έπρεπε σίγουρα να πουν ποιος είναι ο λόγος. Αν είναι όντως κάποιος λόγος που έχει σχέση με τράπεζες και προμήθειες, δεν θα δίνουν την εντύπωση στον υποψήφιο υποστηρικτή τους ότι δεν καταδέχονται να πάρουν κάτω από 10 ευρώ. Αλλά ξαναλέω, γιατί αυτός ο λόγος δεν λειτουργεί όταν κάνεις τη δωρεά από την ιστοσελίδα και σε αφήνουν να δώσεις ακόμα και πέντε ευρώ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2014)

crystal said:


> Χα! Έλλη, πες μου χρονιά και κούφανέ με. :)



Νομίζω πως ήταν το 2003 αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος ± 1 χρόνο.



Alexandra said:


> Θα έπρεπε σίγουρα να πουν ποιος είναι ο λόγος. Αν είναι όντως κάποιος λόγος που έχει σχέση με τράπεζες και προμήθειες, δεν θα δίνουν την εντύπωση στον υποψήφιο υποστηρικτή τους ότι δεν καταδέχονται να πάρουν κάτω από 10 ευρώ. Αλλά ξαναλέω, γιατί αυτός ο λόγος δεν λειτουργεί όταν κάνεις τη δωρεά από την ιστοσελίδα και σε αφήνουν να δώσεις ακόμα και πέντε ευρώ;



Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στην σελίδα τους βλέπω πληρωμή μόνο μέσω κάρτας ή paypal. Αν όντως υπάρχει περιορισμός στο ποσό, τότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα ισχύει μόνο για την πάγια τραπεζική εντολή. Θυμάσαι τι τρόπους πληρωμής σού είπε η κοπέλα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2014)

Κάρτα και πάγια τραπεζική εντολή. Αλλά κυρίως κάρτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2014)

Επειδή κάποιοι θα αναρωτιούνται τι έγινε μ' αυτή την υπόθεση, παραθέτω τι μου απάντησε ο διευθυντής του γραφείου της Greenpeace και τι του ανταπάντησα:
 Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για την επικοινωνία σας με την Greenpeace. Θα ήθελα να σας επισημάνω τα εξής
ο λόγος που οι συνάδελφοι δέχονται μηνιαίες υποστηρίξεις από 10 ευρώ και άνω είναι ότι:​

η μέθοδος εξεύρεσης νέων υποστηρικτών έχει υψηλό κόστος και πρέπει να διασφαλίσουμε ότι τα χρήματα που δίνουμε θα έχουν αντίκρισμα. Στο κάτω κάτω, τα χρήματα αυτά προέρχονται από τους υποστηρικτές μας και είναι υποχρέωσή μας να μην πετιούνται σε μία μαύρη τρύπα.
όταν οι συνεργάτες μας όταν μιλάνε με ανθρώπους που θέλουν να γίνουν οικονομικοί υποστηρικτές της Greenpeace αλλά δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα για 10 ευρώ το μήνα και άνω, τότε έχουν την οδηγία να δώσουν όλα τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας με το γραφείο της οργάνωσης ώστε να επικοινωνήσουν οι ίδιοι και να μάθουν για όλους τους διαφορετικούς τρόπους υποστήριξης. Είναι προφανές ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν έγινε, θα φροντίσουμε το υπενθυμίσουμε σε όλους τους συνεργάτες μας. Λάθη τέτοιου τύπου θα γίνονται και θα τα διορθώνουμε.

Εν ολίγοις, τίποτα σχετικό με πρακτικές και χρεώσεις τραπεζών. Λύνεται και το μυστήριο των εθελοντών. Προφανέστατα δεν είναι εθελοντές αλλά πωλητές, αφού μιλάει για "υψηλό κόστος εξεύρεσης νέων υποστηρικτών" και για "τα χρήματα που δίνουν και πρέπει να έχουν αντίκρισμα". Δηλαδή, δίνω π.χ. 10 ευρώ στον πωλητή για κάθε νέο πελάτη που θα μου φέρει και απαιτώ να πείσει τον πελάτη να δώσει τουλάχιστον 10 ευρώ τον μήνα. Αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ τουλάχιστον ότι εννοεί.

Η δική μου απάντηση:
Σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σας, και λυπάμαι που θα σας πω ότι δεν είναι ικανοποιητική. Έχω να παρατηρήσω τα παρακάτω:​1) Η αντιπρόσωπός σας τηλεφώνησε παρουσία μου στον προϊστάμενό της για να επιβεβαιώσει ότι τα 5 ευρώ μηνιαίως δεν είναι αποδεκτή συνδρομή, και εκείνος το επιβεβαίωσε. Δεν της έδωσε ούτε εκείνος την οδηγία να με κατευθύνει με τον τρόπο που περιγράφετε. ​2) Τι σημαίνει ότι "τα χρήματα θα πεταχτούν σε μια μαύρη τρύπα" όταν είναι 60 ευρώ τον χρόνο, αντί για 120 ευρώ τον χρόνο; Αν δηλαδή έχετε χίλιους συνδρομητές με 5 ευρώ τον μήνα, δηλαδή 60.000 τον χρόνο, είναι για σας σκουπίδια;​3) Τι σημαίνει "η εξεύρεση νέων υποστηρικτών έχει υψηλό κόστος"; Αν πληρώνετε προμήθεια στους αντιπροσώπους σας για κάθε νέο υποστηρικτή που βρίσκουν, είναι προφανές ότι μια μικρή προμήθεια είναι καλύτερη από μηδέν προμήθεια, και ένας νέος υποστηρικτής με 60 ευρώ τον χρόνο είναι καλύτερος από το μηδέν.​4) Δυστυχώς, καταφέρατε με την όλη συμπεριφορά της οργάνωσής σας στην Ελλάδα να διακόψει και ο γιος μου τη συνδρομή του προς την Greenpeace στην Αγγλία.​
Τέλος πάντων, αποφάσισα ότι αν θέλω να δίνω χρήματα σε κάποιο σκοπό, καλύτερα να τα δίνω σε οργανώσεις που βοηθάνε ανθρώπους, όπως οι Γιατροί Χωρίς Σύνορα, και όχι να τα δίνω σε οργανώσεις που έχουν ως επάγγελμα να διαμαρτύρονται για λογαριασμό μου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2014)

Μια και ανέφερες τους Γιατρούς, οι Γιατροί του Κόσμου είχαν κάνει πρόσφατα μια ανακοίνωση σχετικά με εράνους-μαϊμούδες. Στις δύσκολες μέρες μας έχουν αυξηθεί και οι απατεωνιές και δεν είναι δύσκολο να γυρνά κάποιος πόρτα-πόρτα με ένα μπλοκάκι και διάφορα ψεύτικα στοιχεία συλλέγοντας έστω και πεντάευρα υπέρ του κοινωφελούς σκοπού της προσωπικής του οικονομικής ανόρθωσης. Το καλύτερο είναι να τακτοποιούμε αυτά τα θέματα μέσω διαδικτύου.

Π.χ.
http://support.msf.gr/
http://www.mdmgreece.gr/Τελευταία-Νέα/Κάνε-μια-δωρεά


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Εν ολίγοις, τίποτα σχετικό με πρακτικές και χρεώσεις τραπεζών.



Η απάντηση που σου έδωσαν δεν αποκλείει ούτε τις τραπεζικές χρεώσεις, ούτε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Απλά επιβεβαίωσαν ότι επειδή έχουν έξοδα οι συνδρομές, θέλουν να εισπράττουν ένα εγγυημένο ελάχιστο ποσό. 
Ως προς το προσωπικό, φυσικά και δεν είναι εθελοντές. Μάλιστα πολλές φορές δεν τους προσλαμβάνει καν η οργάνωση για την οποία κάνουν την εκστρατεία. Είναι υπάλληλοι κάποιου πρακτορείου/ εταιρίας fundraiser που έχει πελάτη την οργάνωση. Έτσι τη μια μέρα δουλεύουν για την Γκρίνπις, την άλλη για τους Γιατρούς Χωρίς Σύνορα, κι οι οργανώσεις πληρώνουν το πρακτορείο ένα προσυμφωνημένο ποσό ή ποσοστό από τις συνδρομές. Μάλλον από εκεί βγαίνει το ελάχιστο ποσό και μάλλον ο προϊστάμενος που πήρε τηλέφωνο η κοπέλλα δεν ήταν υπάλληλος της Γκρίνπις, γι'αυτό δεν ήξερε τις λεπτομέρειες που σου είπαν. 
Αυτή είναι η μέθοδος συλλογής συνδρομών που ακολουθεί η Γκρίνπις εδώ και χρόνια διεθνώς. Στην Ελλάδα ίσως διαφέρει. 
Στο ΗΒ είναι υποχρεωτικό να σε ενημερώνουν ότι δεν είναι υπάλληλοι της ΜΚΟ και ποιό είναι το τελικό ποσό που παίρνει η ΜΚΟ από σένα. Στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2014)

Σχετικό: Χτες πέρασε κατά το μεσημέρι μια νεαρή κοπέλα με κρεμασμένη πλαστικοποιημένη ταυτότητα unicef (κόστος κατασκευής 10 λεπτά) και ντοσιέ ανά χείρας. «Δεν έχω χρόνο», της είπα, «δεν ενδιαφέρομαι», έφυγε. Το απόγευμα επανήλθε (!) «επειδή δεν είχατε χρόνο κλπ κλπ». Της τόνισα και πάλι ότι δεν ενδιαφέρομαι, έφυγε (με επιτιμητικό βλέμμα).

Δύο τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν:

(α) Οργανωμένη υπεργολαβία fundraising όπως έγραψε η SBE
(β) Εκσυγχρονισμένη μορφή της παλαιόθεν γνωστής επαιτείας «είμαστε από τον σύλλογο Κατωχωριανών»...


----------

